
Did Y Combinator send out the acceptance/ rejection emails yet? - Claudius021
It is 8pm EST and I haven't received anything yet.
======
yesimahuman
Yep. Got rejected here. Trying to make jQuery Mobile web app development
easier with drag and drop tools and app management: <http://codiqa.com>

I've interviewed with a previous startup. Sucks to not make it this time but
I'm confident we can help mobile devs solve the same problems we have with
mobile web app development.

~~~
robflynn
Off topic here, but I didn't see an e-mail in your profile. I would love to
try it out when it's ready.

~~~
yesimahuman
It's max@codiqa.com

Thanks!

------
somecola
Those accepted for interviews are unlikely to announce it.

~~~
newchimedes
Why not? Do they have to sign some confidentiality agreement?

~~~
robflynn
The most likely reason is their desire to keep their acceptance quiet until
they're actually prepared for the press that the announcement would receive.

~~~
somecola
My experience with other startup folks I know is that the accelerator is not
designed to be a launchpad for the company's own PR purposes. Show some
restraint, built your product, gain some organic and home-grown traction and
then at, or near, the conclusion of the accelerator, launch your product (demo
day, for example). It is to be about the product/service, not the brand of the
accelerator that earns street cred.

------
callmeed
Applied with Cilantro and got rejected tonight. Actually felt good this round
because we've launched and are starting to get some traction (over 100 sign
ups already). <http://cilantrosites.com>

A little depressed but I'll be over it by tomorrow and deploying code again.

~~~
twog
Do you have a co-founder? I love the idea, but I think it could really use
some good design work/better templates to get to the next level. Drop me a
line if you want to get some dialogue going.

------
timothyjcoulter
CorkboardMe -- also didn't make the cut. But YCombinator isn't the only way
build a business, remember that. Good luck everyone!

Find a new way to manage your life: <http://corkboard.me>

------
robbiet480
We didn't make it :(

<http://getcustard.com>

~~~
callmeed
Sorry to hear that. Saw you present at the Twilio conference. I think you've
got potential. Keep at it.

~~~
robbiet480
Thanks for the encouragement, we are going to keep on going with this project.

------
csjohn
Rejection received!

Does anyone know what the protocol is on reapplying with the same
idea/company? Is it not worth it? or is it possibly even recommended?

~~~
robflynn
Plenty of folks have applied multiple times before getting accepted.

Sometimes you're "ahead of the market" and they may not yet see the benefit. 6
months from now you are be perfectly positioned.

Other times, they may have simply just missed you in the volume of
applications. Or, even in the event that they didn't miss you, sometimes it's
still a tough decision. If I'm given the choice between two things I love
equally but I can only choose one, that means I have to reject the other even
though it is also wonderful.

~~~
rogercosseboom
That's such a nice way to put that, thanks :)

------
enherring
Yea. We got rejected for a location-based social network (nvador) on the last
go round. Think foursquare for events/things to do.

It gave me and my partner motivation to work on a new project & prove YC wrong
(<http://thenstimes.com>). Building a platform to make searching news with
social media more feasible.

------
rep_movsd
I think they are sending out rejects first.. got mine :) This is what we are
building

[https://market.android.com/details?id=com.vtcreator.android3...](https://market.android.com/details?id=com.vtcreator.android360)

Funny one week we get featured by Robert Scoble and next week we get rejected
by Ycombinator.

~~~
dazbradbury
If you can make this as amazing as microsoft's photosynth, you'll have a
cracking product... All the best.

------
aespinoza
Got rejected as well! Getting ready to start open beta next week. I am
building a platform to make it easy for developers to automate tasks in the
cloud and its API for mobile apps. <http://iknode.com>

------
maxjaderberg
Rejected here as well with <http://www.publsh.me> At least I don't have to by
a ticket to the US now hah. Have gained around a 1000 members though since
applying so can't really get too hung up.

------
rogercosseboom
Are there cases of people who've been rejected w/ an idea and later accepted
w/ the same?

~~~
ig1
Yes (once the idea has progressed more)

------
nhangen
Last time most started receiving them between 9 and 10 est.

------
jcharoy
We did not make it as well...www.geokiwi.com We are in Europe and not
incorporated in the US so I presume it is even harder to be selected in that
case.

------
littlegiantcap
We just got our rejection. We're building what essentially amounts to a dating
site for entrepreneurs and investors.

------
zoba
I just got mine... didn't make it :(

------
hansy
Rejection hurts like hell. Anybody know anything about possible feedback on
the application?

------
possiblyjoe
Anyody have any idea what time did they went out the last few times?

~~~
timerickson
Last round we got our rejection letter at 8:34:47 PM CDT. That's an hour and a
half from now.

------
emile818
who receive the email? all the co-founders or just the one who applied with
his account?

------
jasonshen
Did they send acceptance emails?

~~~
rdl
I've heard from at least one person who got an acceptance email so far; I
imagine they've got a huge list of both this time.

------
Claudius021
Thanks for the answers guys.

------
wavephorm
Whoo! 3rd time rejected! Getting rejected by YC definitely gets easier with
time, and I have found it only motivates me further to keep going and prove
them wrong.

~~~
polymath21
Yup, 3rd time here too. This was our first time applying with TwoSides
(<http://www.twosides.co>). No worries though, we should all keep plowin'
along.

~~~
wavephorm
I think the 2 major things you can take away from being rejected multiple
times are A) they really hate your idea, or B) what you're doing isn't "hot"
among Silicon Valley investors right now. I have a feeling their choices
depend greatly on what they think can get to a Series A funding round. So in
either case it really doesn't invalidate what you're doing, and if you can at
least get to ramen profitability, then it really doesn't matter what YC or
anybody else thinks and you can keep chugging along.

------
tomasienrbc
I control+f'd "accept" on this thread. No results except those asking if the
emails were received. I'm thinking maybe acceptances haven't been sent yet.

I got rejected, unsurprisingly. Beside the fact that nobody should expect to
be rejected, my project is extremely local and would benefit little from
actually BEING in Silicon Valley. Still, I'm sad to miss out on hanging out
with other startups and learning from the best.

Bummer dude!

~~~
fbuilesv
Acceptances were sent already :)

------
rougefeta
Please help us beat the clock.

<http://rougefeta.com/view?id=GCZS2PXFur4uNApe4erotWY>

~~~
jpulgarin
This is THE most confusing thing I have come across.

~~~
rougefeta
MVP, thrown together over a few hours on a deadline.

Have you tried offering an incentive?

~~~
fate_carver
It is not an MVP...it is an invite. I am growing tired of these
misinterpretations of what an MVP (formerly known as a prototype) should be.
RTFM.

rougefeta, you need a Tech Co-Founder, but do you really think you're going to
get a quality TCF this way? If you need a translator to read your "offering"
then you are doing it wrong.

1) What are you trying to accomplish? 2) How is this a product? 3) Wow.

rougefeta, your intentions are not aligned with your output/implementation. I
wish you the best and hope the comments on this thread have been helpful. You
can do it, thank the stars you did not invest a ton of capital yet. Keep us
informed of your intentions and progress!

~~~
rougefeta
I'll be fully honest.

This thing sounded like such a crazy idea that I was laughing half the time
building it. At some point I had even made offered incentives automatically
end with ", darling"

On what we are trying to accomplish: the "bloody brilliant" comment in the
incentive link offers one explanation. Our explanation is simpler: we wanted
to make some people answer our emails, and didn't know how.

~~~
fate_carver
Did you get quality? Again, I wish you the best of luck.

